
Ask HN: Alternatives to Webfaction? - gingerlime
Webfaction has been my go-to choice for simple hosting for the last 10 years or so. Developer-friendly with SSH access by default, many apps you can install with one click. Much better control panel compared to CPanel etc. They recently added Let&#x27;s encrypt. And the company and support were great too. There was lots to like.<p>Unfortunately Webfaction was bought by probably the polar opposite: Godaddy.<p>And now they&#x27;re starting to transition things over to Godaddy. So I&#x27;m obviously concerned.<p>Are there any good alternatives to Webfaction?
======
lioeters
I'm in the same boat. Just now I found out in their forums [0] that there will
be a migration in August 2019 (estimated), after which "WebFaction's control
panel, servers and other features and services will shut down".

WebFaction's been great for my purposes and I was a happy customer for years,
even recommending it to clients. On the other hand, I've had terrible
experience with GoDaddy and will not be handing them a cent if I can help it.

So far I don't have a clear migration path. DigitalOcean covers some of my
needs, but for clients I need to find managed hosting with similar features as
WebFaction, esp. email accounts.

With so many people in the same situation, I'm hoping we can find a suitable
solution in time. Ironically, their (still existing) forum may be a good
source of info on this.

[0]
[https://community.webfaction.com/questions/22148/webfaction-...](https://community.webfaction.com/questions/22148/webfaction-
migration-6-months-later-and-still-no-answers#22149)

------
streptomycin
I'm moving to Dreamhost.

Similarities:

* Shared hosting

* Cheap

* Supports multiple users per account and permissions (haven't fully explored this yet)

* Custom control panel, nicer than CPanel

* Independent, not owned by one of the large conglomerates

Differences:

* Doesn't support as much dev-friendly stuff. It still gives you some things (SSH, cron, Let's Encrypt, user accounts, permissions) but you're pretty much stuck on PHP/MySQL at least for their shared hosting plans.

For me, that's good enough for the stuff I had on Webfaction, so I'm migrating
there now.

You might also want to take a look at Gandi, NearlyFreeSpeech, and SiteGround.
Those were the others that looked like decent options to me. Some people might
move to a VPS, but I don't want the hassle.

------
defulmere
I'm part of a team of former WebFaction employees that is building the
alternative you want!

[https://launch.opalstack.com](https://launch.opalstack.com)

:)

~~~
gingerlime
Is this Sean F? :) I replied to your comment on Reddit and signed up for the
waiting list. I'm really hopeful Opal fulfils this desperately-needed slot.
Keeping my fingers crossed.

~~~
defulmere
guilty as charged :)

------
jenova12345
[https://www.ssdnodes.com/features/](https://www.ssdnodes.com/features/)

[https://panel.dreamhost.com](https://panel.dreamhost.com)

[https://www.mddhosting.com](https://www.mddhosting.com)

Try this, this cheap, easy manage, well support

[https://forum.kjodle.net/discussion/21/mddhosting-is-a-
good-...](https://forum.kjodle.net/discussion/21/mddhosting-is-a-good-
webfaction-shared-hosting-alternative)

------
Ultramanoid
We've been in the same situation. I discovered WebFaction was sold thanks to a
GDPR disclosure WebFaction sent us and it was quite a shock, a few months ago,
after many years with them. We do not want to be involved with GoDaddy under
any circumstances.

Temporarily using Gandi, which I don't know enough about to recommend.

I only heard good things about it but had a somewhat rough transition of
domains and servers from WebFaction to them with not such great customer
service as everyone seems to talk about. Once set up, no problems, but still.

Searching for a better alternative. Preferably with servers in Singapore, or
at least Asia.

